# The Protein Pancake Challenge



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Chefs, come one come all....

If you like to cook or you like to create or you like to EAT, this is for you....

I have noticed lately a number of different protein pancake recipes have been floating around.  W8, Gopro, Lina, and probably others have all posted one.  I thought I'd propose a challenge.  Who can devise the "BEST" protein pancake.  Since its my challenge I make the rules. 

Working backwards:

How do you win?  The entrant who has the most points after five votes have been cast.

Who may enter?  Anyone who has or devises a recipe.

Who votes?  Anyone who makes and eats EVERY recipe, and who promises to utilize the listed criteria when voting.  Entrants may vote, they just may not vote for there own recipe (indeed, entrants are expected to vote).

The scoring system.  Every voter must try all and rate all based on the following factors:

A.  Ease (1-10) -- five is "damn that was easy to make" and one is "I'll never attempt that again!"

B.  "Protein Density" (1-8) -- 8 is "50 grams of protein and no carbs and no fat? don't know how..."); points are reduced for extra fat and especially carbs (except fiber); the key is the % of protein to total calories; 1 is "that's bisquick for g-dsake!")

C.  Taste (1-6) -- 6 is "MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm!!!!" and a 1 is "holy crap that was vile!"

That's it.  Score the total, so the max is 24 per person.  Once 5 people have voted we total the points for a max of 120.  If this becomes very popular we can permit more voters.  Remember each voter must rate EVERY recipe.  If there is a sham recipe I will declare it invalid (i.e. someone adds a recipe that truly will take hours...its a pancake after all....) and you won't need to try it.  Also, no copying/altering other people recipes, I am the judge on this one and will be strictly enforced.

No prepacked mixes (e.g. lifeservices make a pretty good pancake, not allowed) though a "bake mix" (i.e. flour substitute) is allowed.

Please note that the scoring is weighted, intentionally.

Entrants you have until NEXT Tuesday (that's the 28th) to post the recipe.  I hope this garners enough of an interest, if not I just wasted 15 minutes!  That would suck.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Doesn't anyone care about pancakes???


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

This sounds interesting! I'll make a recipe, but I'm voting cause I don't want to try the recipes.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

did you mean not voting?  fair enough, I want your entry! (hell no one else seems interested....)


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

Yeah, I just got back to a decent diet, I don't wanna blow it by eating pancakes  Butt I'll add a recipe soon


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah, I just got back to a decent diet, I don't wanna blow it by eating pancakes  Butt I'll add a recipe soon



Ahhh, but these SHOULD be good pancakes!


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

Yes good, butt they will still have carbs...at least some recipes may


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

and there is the challenge...no?  Can you keep the recipe under 2 grams effective carbs???


----------



## w8lifter (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> and there is the challenge...no?  Can you keep the recipe under 2 grams effective carbs???



I can, but I don't know if anyone else can 

Can you?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I can, but I don't know if anyone else can
> ...



I can, the question is, how will they taste!  We shall see....I will be mixing and concocting all weekend,

but apparently no one else cares....


----------



## w8lifter (May 21, 2002)

I'm gonna move it to nutrition to give it more exposure....butt, if no one else wants to join us, THEN WE WON'T SHARE OUR AWESOME RECIPES


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

DEAL!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

but then you have to at least try mine too!


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2002)

under 2 grams carbs?  really?  are you 2 just teasing?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

nope, its the challenge!

(and its "effective carbs" -- i.e. total carbs minus fiber)


----------



## w8lifter (May 21, 2002)

Exactly....effective carbs


----------



## Leslie (May 21, 2002)

If you guys can come up with pancakes under 2 carbs..that taste good you will become my savior! seriously-under 2 carbs- no way...


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

way


----------



## Leslie (May 21, 2002)

best of luck- I will definately make All the recipes!


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

I am sure willing to try them all and vote, but you people DO NOT want me to come up with a cooking recipe. 

Oh by the way, the kitchen is the room with the microwave in it, right


----------



## lina (May 21, 2002)

I dunno...but this is going to be a danger zone for me on my diet if I'm going to be concocting recipes and having to try them...

...but it might be worth it if there is a prize....

What is it TP? ...This challenge needs a prize too... 

maybe then it'll be worth it....


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> ...but it might be worth it if there is a prize....
> 
> What is it TP? ...This challenge needs a prize too...
> ...




A prize huh?  Good point.  Hmmm, dunno, have any ideas?


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

Are we supposed to post our recipes now?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are we supposed to post our recipes now?



Yes, here is my first entry:

1/4 cup Atkin's bake mix
1/4 cup soy protein
2 egg whites
1/2 cup water or seltzer
1 Tbl wheat gluten
1 tsp sweet and low (regular or brown)
1/2 tsp baking powder

mix together and add water until mix is fairly runny (too thick and the inside won't cook).

Makes three servings of 3-4 pancakes.  Each serving has:
20 grams protein
1 gram fat
1.3 grams effective carbs (plus 1.3 grams fiber)

These are average tasting but healthy as can be.  Too add to the taste add 2 tablespoons of wheat germ which will add 2 grams of protein and 1.3 effective carbs per serving.  Adding oats will significantly improve the taste and significantly increase the carbs.  

Though you can't rate your own officially my unofficial rating would be:

A. Ease -- 6.5/10

B. "Protein Density" -- 7/8

C. Taste 3/6 

For a total of 16.5 of 24.

You can make them easier by eliminating the wheat gluten adn baking powder too.

I am working on a non-atkins mix based pancake as we speak....


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

Okay, my first entry:

In a food processor mix:

3 egg whites 49 kcals, 0 fat, 1 carb, 10 pro
1 scoop of strawberry whey protein (Sci-fit & Sportpharma are great) 114 kcals, 2 fat, 3 carb, 22 pro
1/8 cup ground flax seeds 68 kcals, 7 fat, 4 carb, 4fibre, 3 pro
1 tbsp Wheat Gluten 33 kcals, 0 fat, 3 carb, .3 fibre, 5 pro
1/2 tsp baking powder

Mix and stir each time before pouring onto pan as the flax settles to the bottom:

Total: 264 kcals, 9 fat, 6.7 effective carbs, 40 protein.



I counted the carbs in the protein sources....did you?


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

OK, on her second line w8 went from a 10 on ease to a 1. Food processor, I don't have one of those.  

I do have a wisk though, can I use that.


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> OK, on her second line w8 went from a 10 on ease to a 1. Food processor, I don't have one of those.
> 
> I do have a wisk though, can I use that.



Wisk away


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

You probably could use a blender too.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM? I WILL TRY THEM.. just gotta get to the grocery store/ nutrition store for some ingredients!  will let you guys know the verdict in a few days!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

Yes I counted the protein sources!!!  My soy doesn't have any carbs and I don't think egg whites do either.

I mixed mine by fork, but a blender or processor would work well too.


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

Actually the whites do have carbs in them....I don't usually count them, but I did for this thing.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

Okay, so add a .5 gram of carbs per serving to make it 1.8!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Okay, so add a .5 gram of carbs per serving to make it 1.8!!!



A little excessive on the exclaimation points don't you think 





....are ya fun w/ me riding yer ass all day today?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> A little excessive on the exclaimation points don't you think
> ...



Well I'd rather be riding your ass  

(damn how'd a pancake post become so pornal....)

and I like USING EXCLAMATION POINTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

Wood you now  ....ya know, pancakes can be very pornal when they cum w/ that sweet sticky syrup


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wood you now  ....ya know, pancakes can be very pornal when they cum w/ that sweet sticky syrup




Depends what surface you eat them off of .....or wrap them around....or how you put them in your mouth.......or when the syrup drips slowly from your lips and down you chin!    


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah see...definitely pornal


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 29, 2002)

DP = "Definitely Pornal!"  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> DP = "Definitely Pornal!"
> 
> 
> DP




DP = Cunning Linguist


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> DP = Cunning Linguist




Spanks Baby...now about that syrup...???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey guys, whatever happened to the protein pancake concoctions?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

yeah...now I'm hungry.....
I cannot cook..but I can eat....
now, the trick is to find a healthy syrup.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 20, 2002)

I guess no one tried the recipes.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 20, 2002)

Healthy syrup from lifeservices.com


----------

